# Detroit-milk



## tftfan (Nov 9, 2007)

Grabbed a couple of boxes of Detroit bottles at a sale. Can't find much info on these, anyone have a link for me? Has anyone ever tumbled these,,,do they turn out nice?
 Thanks, Micah


----------



## tftfan (Nov 9, 2007)

1. THE DETROIT CREAMERY CO
 2. BELLE ISLE CREAMERY 3600-40 FOREST AVE. E.
 3. STATE CREAMERY CO. INC.


----------



## druggistnut (Nov 9, 2007)

Micah,
 All three of those milks are fairly common. There are several variants of the Belle Isle bottle. The more desireable one is the gill (1/4 pint). Even that only goes for $5.00 or so. 
 There ARE some good Detroit milks but remember- most dairies in large cities put out a lot of bottles, because they had a lot of customers.
 I've always like the State Creamery bottle- it has a nice look to it. I normally give them away anymore, at Hist Society presentations, etc...
 Milks tumble/polish up well, but remember to cover the embossing before tumbling, to prevent loss of the high points.
 Are you in Michigan?  I can direct you to one of the bottle clubs in the state. A new club might be starting in Port Huron soon, too.
 What other bottles did you get in the boxes?
 Bill


----------



## tftfan (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi Bill, thanks for look'n. All machine made stuff, no killer meds or anything, darn,,,, A lot of these bottles had hard dirt inside them and needed a rinse to see what they were. I have a few rinsed out.


----------



## tftfan (Nov 9, 2007)

Edwards CARBONATED BEVERAGES 7 oz
 VERNOR'S GINGER ALE 10 ozs
 Tivoli 6 oz
 CITY BOTTLING WORKS 7 oz


----------



## tftfan (Nov 9, 2007)

.


----------



## tftfan (Nov 9, 2007)

.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 9, 2007)

Those are some nice sodas and I like the lion jar.  What size is that?


----------



## tftfan (Nov 9, 2007)

The MONARCH FINER FOODS jar is 8 in tall  4 in wide.


----------



## tftfan (Nov 9, 2007)

and,,,,


----------



## druggistnut (Nov 10, 2007)

Micah,
 The Vernor's bottle sells better in the light blue, but the aqua (like yours) should go for about $10.00.
 The Edwards might go for 20.00-30.00, if you have the right person looking. They are less common.
 The Tivoli is pretty common, and might go for $5.00.
 The William Stapleton's City Bottling is normally a decent one (most are just embossed City Bottling works) and would bring at least $20.00, but yours has a lot of wear, so $10.00 would be fair.
 The Monarch bottle is Canadian, but should go for about $10.00, more with the original lid.
 Bill


----------



## kastoo (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice milks!  Even if common a lot of folks can't find milks..likely you may get some nice trades if you want to trade them.


----------



## madman (Nov 12, 2007)

hey micah,great milks and sodas! i used to live in toledo oh  spent alot of time in detroit, the bell isle milk has got to be rare! that monarch food jar is sweet   nice finds mike


----------

